# 1&1 Root Server und Sicherheitseinstellungen bzw. Maßnahmen



## JanMan (17. Juni 2003)

Hi,

dank dieses Forums und Euren Tipps in einem älteren Thread habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, einen 1&1 Root Server zu mieten.

Was mich nun brennend interessiert, was muss ich beachten, damit bei SuSE Linux 8.1 die Sicherheit nicht zu kurz kommt. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der Root Server in seiner Grundkonfig keinerlei solcher Themen behandelt. Eher das die Linux Installation nach dem Hauptsetup erledigt ist.

Ich möchte mich im Voraus bedanken!


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (18. Juni 2003)

Hi,

schau Dich am besten mal auf http://www.rootforum.de um, da findest Du eigentlich so ziemlich alles zum Thema Rootserver bei 1&1. Es ist ein inoffizielles Forum von Rootserver-Kunden für Rootserver-Kunden 

Hier der Bereich sollte interessant für Dich sein: http://www.rootforum.de/faq/index.php?sid=49388&aktion=anzeigen&rubrik=012


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juni 2003)

Hm, bist Du dir wirklich sicher, dass du einen Rootserver brauchst? Ich bin einfach mal so dreist und ziehe aus Deiner Frage den Schluss, dass du von Linux wenig ahnung hast.
Wieso willst du dich dann an die Konfiguration von einem Server voller komplizierter applikationen wagen?

Sollte das nicht stimmen kannst du mich ja berichtigen, nichts für ungut.


----------



## JanMan (19. Juni 2003)

@Lagaf ...

Danke für die Links ... habe bisher nur einen heimlichen Blick geworfen - denke aber dass mir das sehr viel weiter helfen wird.

Der Referer ist übrigens nicht vergessen ;-)


@boom

Im Grunde hast du recht ... 

Ich habe mir auf einer alten Kiste Suse 8.1 installiert, und dort die wirklich ersten Erfahrungen mit dem aufsetzen als Webserver gemacht. Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich aber ein Mensch der lieber praktisch lernt. Ich gehe auch soweit zu behaupten, dass ich nach dem ersten Crash (wird sicher kommen) nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfe.

Umziehen werde ich vorerst nur mit einer privaten Domain, die keinerlei Schmerzen bereitet wenn sie mal nicht erreichbar ist. So habe ich genügend Zeit und vor allem Ruhe!

Die Angebote von 1&1 in die Richtung sind zur Zeit einfach zu verlockend ...


@All

Ist der Weg den ich wähle denn so verkehrt? Ich meine - immer wieder wird gesagt - keine Ahnung von Linux >> keinen root Server bitte. Aber woher soll die Erfahrung kommen? Ich studiere nicht ... ich habe nichts in die Richtung gelernt. Aber alles was ich mir bisher privat beigebracht habe hat auch so geklappt. Der Wille zählt ... Ich denke auch das ich nicht blind auf etwas zu laufe - ich versuche durch Beiträge wie diesen einfach von anderen Leuten zu lernen. Das ist meiner Meinung nachdas A&O bei der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Juni 2003)

Einfach zu erst mal 1-2 lokale Server aufsetzen und daran lernen. So habe ich jedenfalls vor 2 Jahren auch angefangen.

Zuhause kannst du dich prima mit Bind 8/9, DHCP, dem Apache inkl. Scriptsprachen auseinandersetzen. Und wenn du das machst, lernst du Dinge wie User-/Gruppen-/Rechteverwaltung automatisch.


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JanMan _
> *
> @All
> 
> Ist der Weg den ich wähle denn so verkehrt? Ich meine - immer wieder wird gesagt - keine Ahnung von Linux >> keinen root Server bitte. Aber woher soll die Erfahrung kommen? Ich studiere nicht ... ich habe nichts in die Richtung gelernt. Aber alles was ich mir bisher privat beigebracht habe hat auch so geklappt. Der Wille zählt ... Ich denke auch das ich nicht blind auf etwas zu laufe - ich versuche durch Beiträge wie diesen einfach von anderen Leuten zu lernen. Das ist meiner Meinung nachdas A&O bei der ganzen Sache. *


Lernen ok, aber dann mit einer Lokalen Installation, die nicht mit 100mbit am Internet hängt.
Dein Rootserver kann wie eine Waffe benutzt werden, eine lokale Linux Installation nicht.

Mann fährt doch auch nicht in der 1. Fahrstunde auf die Autobahn.


----------



## Sir Robin (1. Juli 2003)

hab folgende Seite grad eben durch Zufall entdeckt ... laut Überschrift genau das Thema...hab´s aber noch nicht gelesen und kann´s somit nicht beurteilen...

http://www.suse.de/de/private/support/howto/secure_webserv/


----------

